# Sander Rubber Flap



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I tapped holes right into the back panel on my dump insert, put stainless hardware to hold it on. This should keep sand/salt from the bumper area. Thanks Echovalley for the idea.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

heres the setup i came up with. kinda dark you can't really tell where it stops and the gap is but there is one. 30" conveyor belt. like 3/4 thick cut down to20" to fit.


----------



## kingriver (Oct 25, 2005)

*Quite Crafty*

Seems that this site is full of really clever/krafty guys. I own a Chevy 1T and have a similiar problem. Am going to see if this application will work for me

thanks
kingriver


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Do you guys have any idea's for tailgate spreaders as well. My spreader throws more salt at the truck than the ground. Pictures would be great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

eyesell i'm switching the truck in the picture over to a tailgate sander this week. i'll post pics of what i come up with when i get it on there.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Great jobs, guys! These poor plowtrucks get blasted by rust enough without additional salt thrown directly on it! 

Now if I can just find me a spreader :crying:


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

lorentzlawnsnow said:


> eyesell i'm switching the truck in the picture over to a tailgate sander this week. i'll post pics of what i come up with when i get it on there.


thanks, i'll be waiting to see it.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a SnowEx 1075 and i'm gonna mount a piece of steel across the bottom of the mount and then bolt on a truck tailgate rubber flap. It should be about 4 foot wide by the time i'm done.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Mount the flaps to the sander intead of the truck, it makes it easier when removing the sander between storms etc...


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

BigDog..... Looks like you could use a wider flap, there is sand all over your lights, bumper etc.... What exactly is that flap doing?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ksland said:


> BigDog..... Looks like you could use a wider flap, there is sand all over your lights, bumper etc.... What exactly is that flap doing?


It stops the material from getting onto the fuel tank and the wiring etc... all the real important and pain in the a$$ stuff to fix and the PITA stuff to clean out. It allows the taillights and lic. plate to be seen and they aren't really affected by the salt anyway!

The cops around here don't take to kindly to the stop,tail, turns and the plate being covered up.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

bigdog you could always go behind your framing for your tail lights and mount a 3rd mudflap to cover the gap between the two regular mudflaps if you were going to do it that way. then it would always be there for protection. and never in your way.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's what I did for mine, works perfect.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

What is that made of? Did you paint it red?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

It's galvanized sheet metal, just cut it out to fit. It works great, I've salted several times and it keeps all the salt completely off the back of the truck and bumper. Yeah I painted it red, but it's almost gone from the salt hitting it, but hey, at least it won't rust being galvanized


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Here's an overview shot


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Eyesell - sweet setup !! ... love the truck ..... some how red is always a eye catcher ....


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a sno-way 8' on my 1ton p/u...was thinking of having one of the welding shops around here make a device that goes into the trailer hitch and has a 4' bar that goes the width of the truck and mount a conveyr belt to it...ill post pictures when i complete it


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

I guess this is kindof related to the v box spreaders. I saw one today that had the rubber flap attatched to the bottom to keep the sand and salt from being thrown back up under the truck, but then I looked at the top side of the box and saw a 8' long piece of rubber attatched to the top rail of the box and then it overlaped the edge of the bed a couple inches. It looked like it would work very well to keep the overspill out of the bed when the v box is loaded.

I had never seen anyone with theirs set up like this on the top yet.


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

I see that a lot, but usually made out of plywood.

The thing is, the area under the track collects sand/salt no matter what.

So it is kind of a waste of time. You still have to shovel the stuff out after you remove the vbox. The extra spilled in the bed just might be the difference to you finishing an account, keep a shovel handy! Been there done that.


----------



## MOW ME OVER (Jan 30, 2004)

K I see your point. I noticed that the guy I sub for has a 3/4" pressure treated plywood bolted to the bottom of his spreader so I guess the sand just stays on it until he pulls the spreader out from the bed of the truck. I guess his way could mean spending a couple less minutes on cleaning up the bed after the box is pulled.


----------



## lorentzlawnsnow (Aug 9, 2005)

xeon i just converted my flap i had posted above to one that slides into the receiver, very handy!


----------

